# Hello all! Cavachon puppy!



## Mboatss

I have a 14 month old Cavachon puppy! Anyone else with this breed? She os highly trainable. Can sit, stay, come and look at me. Potty training isn't perfect yet, but going well. 

The barking is what is annoying us so much. She is played with regularly, short walks a few times a day etc. 

I've never owned a dog that barks so much I don't think. Looking for tips!!


----------



## pandora

A cavalier and ? Im not great on yhe designer mixes..
Some smaller breeds are quite yappy .
Some tips include teaching the dog to bark on command which sounds mad but it helps to teach a stop. Instead of just reacting.

Personally when my dogs bark I say thankyou. To acknowledge that they are warning me if problems.. it us the sign to them that they have been heard but Im taking over now.


----------



## Mboatss

Cavalier and Bichon mix!


----------



## pandora

Ok thanks to be honest where I live most shih tzu or bichon mixers are called boomers.
Speaking from the point of view of boomers they can be quiet verbal.

can you identify triggers that set her off or is this just random barking if you can see triggers you can work to desensitize for example my dog used to bark at the doorbell so we did this whole exercise where my daughter stood outside and rang the doorbell with the door open so that he could see it was her and if he didn't bark he got a treat then we closed the door and she rang the doorbell and if he didn't bark he got a treat so he got used to the doorbell being a positive noise now the doorbell rings and he usually ignores it.
if you can identify a trigger you can use a similar technique to work to get your dog used to hearing the noise and not barking.

If the barking seems to be random youre dog is probably trying to get your attention , he wants to tell you something, take notice , if you stand up will the dog move and go to its food bowl water bowl toys etc are they trying to tell you they're bored they're hungry or thirsty?

never just dismiss barking as noise making because normally it isn't. The dog is trying to communicate it's up to you to find out what that communication is about ..


----------

